# Audio Technology C-Quenze 23i 4 ohm, Brax Graphic, Alpine 7990, Arc Audio PSB, Focal,



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

*Audio Technology C-Quenze 23i 4 ohm, Brax Graphic, Alpine 7990, Arc Audio PS8, Focal,*

2012 Hyundai Elantra Limited 
*RockStar Designs, Rocky does some outstanding work here in Houston *

I am pulling everything out and starting over with an almost clean slate. My rebuild will include some different equipment and adjustment’s made to excising install. Directly below is my current equipment list. 

*Head Unit: *
-Alpine 7990

* Current Doors:*
-Jordan X125’s in the doors
-DLS 3” dome midrange in the kicks off axis 
-Rainbow Cal 27’s in the sails off axis
-2 ½ boxes of second skin installed in each door.
-fiberglass risen sealed
-close cell foam between the door skin and panels 
-custom made baffles to house 6.5’s 
-Custom door skins















*Kicks*-DLS 3’ dome midrange off axis

*Current trunk and amp fetish * 
-Arc Audio XXK 4150
-Arc Audio XXK 2500
-Arc Audio XXK 2500
-JBL MS8















-Focal KX33 1.65 sealed

-My trunk has been rebuilt many times over and I just can’t get it to look good and function at the same time. I have a woodshop out behind my house and it’s not unusual for my car to be parked there Friday after work and pulled out late Sunday in time to go to work. My amp fetsih doesn't help ether. 

*Current Sub enclosure * 
Focal KX33 in 1.6 sealed 

*Path forward. *
*Improvements to install:*

-redo doors to accept 9” midbass 

-redo trunk to accept to accept new amps 

-redo sub box to accommodate new amps rack. 

-Pull the floor carpet up and deaden 

-pull the headliner and Deaden



*Changes made to excising equipment *
Speaker wire
Power wire 
Ground wire
RCA’s 

*Changes to MB*

- AT 23i's the first one should be here this weekend with the second one still in the factory. I don't know much about them other than a few reviews. This part of the rebuild has me most excited because I’m moving from 6.5 midbass to a 9” midbass. 

*Changes to amps*
-Brax graphic 2x135 to push the tweeters 
-Brax Graphic 2x135 to push the midrange 
-Brax Graphic 2x200 to push the AT23i's 

*Processor *
Arc Audio PS8
Expected to ship on the 24th 

As grear arrives i will post it along with progress pics. OH, AND THIS IS MY FIRST BUILD LOG SO PLEASE GO EASY ON ME. I love criticism as much as praise when it comes to car audio. Anyone who has every set in my car is always asked. Where can i inprove?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The first AT Si23 showed up today.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Looks good, nice equipment. I went from a high end 6.5 to a 9" in the doors and it's a night and day improvement, I'm mad I did not do it years ago. I'm also going from an MS8 to a PS8. I'm sure you will have a PS8 before me so I'll be following this closely to hear your impressions.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

From what I understand the Arc dealers will get two each. So start calling around and get a deposit down.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

oilman said:


> From what I understand the Arc dealers will get two each. So start calling around and get a deposit down.


I've been trying. I have the cash put away for just such an occasion. Until then I'll have to live vicariously through you lol.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

oilman said:


> From what I understand the Arc dealers will get two each. So start calling around and get a deposit down.


Not true. My local dealer has more than 2 on order.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats on the new build oilman, now I see why you gave up the twister (thanks again). All that Brax goodness and 9" midsbass, nice!

Lymen


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lymen said:


> Congrats on the new build oilman, now I see why you gave up the twister (thanks again). All that Brax goodness and 9" midsbass, nice!
> 
> Lymen


Good to hear from you. How's that twister working out?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait wait, you mean I can finally order my Arc from somewhere in hopes of getting one soon? Someone please point me in the right direction to make this happen. Nice list of equipment current and even nicer new equipment.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The Brax hasn't got here yet. I'll post pics when it shows up. Those AT23i's are going to take some big time mods to get in them doors. I didn't realize how heavy they were going to be.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Go Texans!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> Go Texans!


Hellz yeah!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

we've had our tailgate team since 2002 and there was like 6 of us when it started. Now we have over 40 and today we won HEB tailgater of the week. Congrats to the Boozehound tailgate team. If any of you are in the yellow lot. Come hang out, drink some beer and eat some of this food.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, things are going busy to say the least, I finally got the cld/ccf/mlv in after yanking the whole interior. Ran the signal/speaker/remote wires as well all tucked away. That's it for progress, I'm hoping to get the amp rack done when I get back from Vegas.

Lymen


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

cant wait to hear this install!!!!!!!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Today the Brax showed up. I must say that this amp has been a dream amp for me. It's just so damn sexy inside and out. And yes I'm sleeping with it tonight.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Progress made on the doors


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Kirk has just shipped the second AT 23i, I should have it in a few days. More pics tomorrow of the install.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

You have good taste in equipment my friend!! Its gonna be a beast after its all said and done!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> You have good taste in equipment my friend!! Its gonna be a beast after its all said and done!


I think we would all like to see what's in your closet. Your the one with the bar set so high. Erik too, that guy has enough high end gear to build 6 cars and a golf cart.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Any red blooded male audio head would 
sleep with that thing! I would have to install 
it naked, without the cover so as to look up
the skirt of that thing at all times..... If I could 
get the covers off my Blades I would do the 
very same.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's my family getting ready for bed and looking at me like I've lost it. Lol I told them to stay away from the east side of the house, so they're piled up in the kitchen with my daughters head in a Mexican dog butt. We thought the dog was stupid for about 3 weeks after my daughter brought home this mutt. Then she started talking in Spanish, and the dog sits, lies down... Hence, Mexican dog. The other dogs is a legal alien, glowing eyes and all.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fine looking family, possessed dog and all.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Indeed Bro, beautiful family you got there!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Brax Club  Looking forward to a mini-review..


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Today I took the Brax over to Matt.com’s house and bench tested it. Sooooo clean! Thanks for your time and setup Matt, you the man. 
























Sorry, I will not post anymore pic via iphone. I didn’t realize how bad it would be and like I said this is my first log.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

nepl29 said:


> Welcome to the Brax Club  Looking forward to a mini-review..


The bench test was impressive.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

nepl29 said:


> Not true. My local dealer has more than 2 on order.


Yes, not true. It is more than 2.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Loved this freaking thing.. Very clean great sounding amp. Maybe one day I can grow up to be like Ricky... I got a spot when you ready right next to my 8ib4s for this amp if you catch a bug again....


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Great stuff.  You should get some Matrix comps to accompliment those great amps. Or even better, Graphic Pro.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice start- and on a side note... Ps8 pre orders have already closed... Dealers were allowed to order 5 the first go round.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> Great stuff.  You should get some Matrix comps to accompliment those great amps. Or even better, Graphic Pro.


From what I've gathered, the Matrix is supposed to sound slightly better than the Graphic Pro... I know for sure that the Matrix 6.5" midbass is lower distortion than the Graphic Pro 6.5" - tweeter though I don't know much about either...

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Not as a 2-way. And I _think_ that if you compare the two equivalent midbass units (I mean the Matrix with the phase plug instead of the dust cap) you'll find it's the other way round. I could be wrong though.

Granted, going with the Matrix you have two options for a midrange (a closed back, dome midrange and a "traditional" cone driver) which you didn't get in the Graphic Pro, but the midbass and especially tweeters are not better. Going with the "small format" really made them a bit worse. Don't get me wrong, they're still some of the greatest drivers out there (of the more expensive ones as well, let's not forget  ) but I found the Matrix tweeters lack that little bit of air that the GP's have. I'm sure it's due to the smaller frontplate.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The AT Si23's are a slam dunk for this install. However, I am looking into the Mirco-Precision tweeters. I can't find much on them and reached out to the dealer via email yesterday, but that's the last place I would want to buy from. Im just like most on DIYMA and dont pay retail. Most likely will go with the AT's for a midrange in the future as I don't know if these DLS midrange will be keeping up. Soundjunkie tried them with his 8" midbass and they didn't work out, I'm afraid I may be in the same boat as him. But hey we will find out soon enough, they may be great as they have been up until this point.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> Not as a 2-way. And I _think_ that if you compare the two equivalent midbass units (I mean the Matrix with the phase plug instead of the dust cap) you'll find it's the other way round. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Granted, going with the Matrix you have two options for a midrange (a closed back, dome midrange and a "traditional" cone driver) which you didn't get in the Graphic Pro, but the midbass and especially tweeters are not better. Going with the "small format" really made them a bit worse. Don't get me wrong, they're still some of the greatest drivers out there (of the more expensive ones as well, let's not forget  ) but I found the Matrix tweeters lack that little bit of air that the GP's have. I'm sure it's due to the smaller frontplate.


I have a test from Autohifi Germany that shows higher SPL (meaning less distortion or -3dB compression / whichever comes first) @ 90Hz and 50Hz from the Matrix 6PP than the Graphic Pro 6 - 102dB & 98dB *VS* 99dB & 97dB 

* Comments for the frequency response (Autohifi): 
Matrix comp - "The frequency response shows a rather balanced running with slight ripples. Long-range tweeter, a low angle under level waste, low efficiency" 

Graphic comp - "Very well balanced with a slight peak at 3kHz running, long-range tweeter
Right before dropping from about 800Hz frequency, intense membrane resonance at 3.5kHz
Incredibly broadband working tweeters with small peak at 2.8kHz"

^ for reference only  

On-axis, the Graphic Pro has a peak right after 20kHz (around 25kHz) while the Matrix has a smooth downward slope starting around 16kHz <-- translate into more air that you heard from the Graphic Pro. 
The Graphic Pro Xover also has a "super highpass jumper function" that boost freqs above 10kHz from 0 to +3dB 

Kelvin 

PS: sorry for the threadjack - please continue


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

oilman said:


> The AT Si23's are a slam dunk for this install. However, I am looking into the Mirco-Precision tweeters. I can't find much on them and reached out to the dealer via email yesterday, but that's the last place I would want to buy from. Im just like most on DIYMA and dont pay retail. Most likely will go with the AT's for a midrange in the future as I don't know if these DLS midrange will be keeping up. Soundjunkie tried them with his 8" midbass and they didn't work out, I'm afraid I may be in the same boat as him. But hey we will find out soon enough, they may be great as they have been up until this point.


You could contact 6spdcoupe, he might be able to suggest something good regarding the midrange - and give you a nice quote for the Micro-Precision tweets  

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Kelvin - fair enough. I was only going by my limited hands-on experience with the two sets.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> Kelvin - fair enough. I was only going by my limited hands-on experience with the two sets.


Your limited hands-on experience is 100% more than "my" limited experience with the set = none :mean: 
Just like to collect as much data and subjective reviews in order to chose the best drivers for my use - can only do so much in a small country...

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

How small a country? Is it smaller than, say, mine? 

OMG, that's the thread hijack of the century. :blush:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> How small a country? Is it smaller than, say, mine?
> 
> OMG, that's the thread hijack of the century. :blush:


Really small... thread jack lol 
google map tahiti - Google Maps 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Just man up and get some ATC domes...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

oilman said:


> The AT Si23's are a slam dunk for this install. However, I am looking into the Mirco-Precision tweeters. I can't find much on them and reached out to the dealer via email yesterday, but that's the last place I would want to buy from. Im just like most on DIYMA and dont pay retail. Most likely will go with the AT's for a midrange in the future as I don't know if these DLS midrange will be keeping up. Soundjunkie tried them with his 8" midbass and they didn't work out, I'm afraid I may be in the same boat as him. But hey we will find out soon enough, they may be great as they have been up until this point.


Check out Don Amann about MicroPrecision. He should be able to work with you on some speakers.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> Check out Don Amann about MicroPrecision. He should be able to work with you on some speakers.


x2 about Don. He's a great guy with access to some awesome gear.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, how this car is transforming!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

After many try’s we were unable to get the speakers connected to the door without affecting the window. So the only option was to build up the panel and make it into one big baffle.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Built up baffles and fibreglassed bolts into the backside of the insert.









topside pic


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

fitted


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The entire panel in up to 5” thick around the speaker and at its thinnest point away from the speaker 3” thick.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The insert will be rapped in black


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

here is a quick look at whats to come for the trunk. The Focal will go in the spare tire well. plan to make it even all throughout the trunk.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The RCA's are showing up, I love the locking connector sleeves. My buddy southsyde is hooking me up with some IXOS speaker cable that should be here today as well.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll take better pics tomorrow.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Speaker and grill installed


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Heheh


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Vs.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

oilman said:


> Speaker and grill installed


Really like the final product - looks like you have a SI BM mkIII in your doors  










Kelvin


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> Really like the final product - looks like you have a SI BM mkIII in your doors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that sub.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The 9s makes your old 7 in midbass look like a 4 in midrange LOL


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ I was thinking the same thing when I saw that. Love the AT drivers - sounded amazing in Kirk's TL. Incredible amp as well!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

These door cards look exceptional!!

I really like this panel vs the other one... It has more "pop"
than the other one..


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Just man up and get some ATC domes...


X2  heavenly in Kevin's accord..... for the love of large drivers.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> X2  heavenly in Kevin's accord..... for the love of large drivers.


Thanks guys I’m looking into them.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

You can't go wrong with ATC mid domes if you have the space to make them fit. They're some of the smoothest mids out there.  

Also, those doors could well be OEM. My kind of install.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The doors looked great, but the grills and trim took it to another level.

Nice.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> The doors looked great, but the grills and trim took it to another level.
> 
> Nice.


Thanks


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> The doors looked great, but the grills and trim took it to another level.
> 
> Nice.


That is high praise from Winslow!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> That is high praise from Winslow!


I'm a lurker, I know and it's appreciate.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Swingggg! Cool looking cable that's not is my hands yet.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm thinking about venting through my back deck. It's something I've never done before. Will it affect the SQ or make it tougher to tune? Or is this one of those questions depending on your car? Feedback is appreciated. 

1.5 Sealed Kx33 in the spare tire well. 

Thanks


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Also is it beneficial vs. the time and labor to do this?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

oilman said:


> Swingggg! Cool looking cable that's not is my hands yet.


Wow, I have the same cable man! It is very nice!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SQ Audi said:


> Wow, I have the same cable man! It is very nice!


It's had to go through Chad and Erik's hands before i get it. I'll be lucky if a half a spool is left by lunch today.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

WOW, doors look damn good. Better than the factory.


One question. Is the enclosure just bolted onto the door panel? Or the door frame itself? Not sure how your car is made but the way mine is fastened to the door frame would never be able to support something like that. Bc ur making me wanna chop up my doors now, dammit.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

bradknob said:


> WOW, doors look damn good. Better than the factory.
> 
> 
> One question. Is the enclosure just bolted onto the door panel? Or the door frame itself? Not sure how your car is made but the way mine is fastened to the door frame would never be able to support something like that. Bc ur making me wanna chop up my doors now, dammit.


Yes it's bolted to the door frame and very solid. I will not be surprised if I do have some vibration issues at higher volumes. If/when it occurs I will address them. As we know every project grows legs. Lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would be suprised if you didn't have any vibrations from those beasts.

Awesome speakers and panels...I am jealous.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Dude, setup is looking great.. I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah. Top notch, unique build.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> I'm thinking about venting through my back deck. It's something I've never done before. Will it affect the SQ or make it tougher to tune? Or is this one of those questions depending on your car? Feedback is appreciated.
> 
> 1.5 Sealed Kx33 in the spare tire well.
> 
> Thanks


Just let it breathe through the ski hole! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> Swingggg! Cool looking cable that's not is my hands yet.


Waitttt!!! That's my pic! Lol. Copyright infringement!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

We will be allowing venting through the ski hole...that may be your best bet too Oilman


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SoundJunkie said:


> Just let it breathe through the ski hole!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I may build a wall behind the seat and the ski hole would be blocked. Could come with a way to vent around the amp. I see air shocks in my future.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here’s an idea of the size. I’m really happy with the way they turned out, when setting in the car they are not on top of you and do not hinder in any way.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here in the layout of the trunk area. The back wall will hold the amps with the Brax on the bottom; the PS8 will be installed on the side wall. The KX33 will go in the spare tire well. 1.8 sealed and we will adjust the air space if needed.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Progress being made


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The trunk will be rapped in gray vinyl and LED's around the sub/amps/PS8.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

One of my favorite pieces of gear.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

^^that is an extremely cool watch...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> ^^that is an extremely cool watch...


Hahaha!!!! I was sooooo proud of my cable.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> Hahaha!!!! I was sooooo proud of my cable.


Id trade you more wires for your bell..


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Id trade you more wires for your bell..


My friend, let's have a look in your closet and I bet we can work something out.  but thanks for the wire.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> My friend, let's have a look in your closet and I bet we can work something out.  but thanks for the wire.


HOw bout a mint mx5000 and a new sinfoni prestigio?  thats about 4k right there... or you wants some dyn esotar love, or scan love? Audio development? Steg masterstrokes? sound monitors? audison thesis?? etc...

pick you poison!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> HOw bout a mint mx5000 and a new sinfoni prestigio?


Now we're coming out of the closet. I thought I would have to give my 3rd born child to get that 5000. All it takes is a watch?!?!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> Now we're coming out of the closet. I thought I would have to give my 3rd born child to get that 5000. All it takes is a watch?!?!


I have multiples...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice progress OILMAN... 

and nice time piece, kinda reminds me of a few aircraft 8day
clocks I've seen in my day. Then again its supposed to


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, it was given to me for a project that came under budget about three years ago. It's been a good watch, I've banged the hell out of it many tines and it keeps on ticking.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Progress on the trunk.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking great!

door pods came out VERY nice!


----------



## tundradirtboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude you are so lucky!


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

great progress.. :rockon:


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow looks great!!! I wish my wife would let me do this to her elentra, but I stuck with Digital Design's DDAW6.5's and DDAT28's in the doors and it's a lot better than factory. I can't wait to see the finished product man, you are doing some great work.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice install and super props for those gorgeous doors!

That amp made my shorts a bit.... tight.:surprised:

Need to go on a 15 minute bike ride to..... relieve some tension.

Just baffled how I missed this one over the last week.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

req said:


> looking great!
> 
> door pods came out VERY nice!


Thanks, were going to make a trip over to you guy next year and catch a g2g.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, and audiohazzard my wife bought that amp for my birthday. I had the choice between the amp or a new system/TV for my man-cave. I figured that amp didn't show up too often so it was a easy choice. Even though I collected XXK amps for three months for this build.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Under the back deck


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice!!! I don't blame you lol, I would of jumped all over the amp also  
What's the cubic ft of the enclosure? 


Sent from my super cool phone using tapatalk


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice wood working skills OILMAN.... Its shaping up nicely..


----------



## hoffer (Sep 16, 2012)

How are you going to get the sub to play bass in the cabin, with the trunk sealed up?


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow some really nice gear and install!

On a side note Rocky is a great guy and installer, have known him for almost 15 years. In fact will be at his shop on Friday to get some DD gear


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

What a great install so far! Insanely nice products you are using too! I can't wait to see the rest of this build. Major props on the doors too. Those speakers look incredible. That Brax amp is downright sexy audio porn!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

hoffer said:


> How are you going to get the sub to play bass in the cabin, with the trunk sealed up?


Building a pass through


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

audiohazzard said:


> Very nice!!! I don't blame you lol, I would of jumped all over the amp also
> What's the cubic ft of the enclosure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my super cool phone using tapatalk


1.8 cubic ft.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Eggroll said:


> Wow some really nice gear and install!
> 
> On a side note Rocky is a great guy and installer, have known him for almost 15 years. In fact will be at his shop on Friday to get some DD gear


Rockstar Designs (Rocky) is one of the best installers in Texas. He can be reached at (281) 813-7348. He's not your typical car audio shop. He's a straight up no BS and stands behind his work. Most of us wouldn't trust anyone else to do custom /one-off work on our systems.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

oilman said:


> Hahaha!!!! I was sooooo proud of my cable.


I run the same cables.Really awesome


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

oilman said:


> Under the back deck


I like the shape.....kinda Supermanish.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Needs some wrap..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> I like the shape.....kinda Supermanish.


Believe it or not, the shape idear was taken from the front kit of the car... It has a similar shape.. 

This build looks even better in person. The doors look stock and the 9s doesnt look too big for the doors.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

More pics
Back wall. 








PS8


































Like Chad said the design from the car is pulled into the trunk. The Elantra has some cool swoops and curves.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

4-0 baby!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> 4-0 baby!!


They looked unstoppable!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

funny....that doesn't look like a ps8...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SQ Audi said:


> funny....that doesn't look like a ps8...


Hehe, what's behind the curtain?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

But seriously, it was supposed to ship Monday and it didn't. A block of wood made of the same dimensions as the PS8 is all that can be done. If it doesn't get here next week the MS8 will go in its place until it shows up.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> They looked unstoppable!!


Wahoooo!! 

Looking great man! Hurry up!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Driving this F250 everyday is killing me at 10.5 mpg. It doesn't fit in the parking garages at my clients offices so parking it is a PITA.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I heard your daughter yell out to the garage wanting to know where her pencil was!
PS8












You make killer progress!! You'll be rockin in no time.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Wahoooo!!
> 
> Looking great man! Hurry up!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


At this point I dont see anyone beating us... Arizona got lucky and pulled off with a win.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> At this point I dont see anyone beating us... Arizona got lucky and pulled off with a win.


We play the Jets Monday night and a short week heading into the Baltimore game at home. I guess we will really know how good they are in two weeks.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

oilman said:


> We play the Jets Monday night and a short week heading into the Baltimore game at home. I guess we will really know how good they are in two weeks.


I was wrong Baltimore is the 21st.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool build.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Oilman.. update?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The side walls were squared up and leaving big gaps on each side. So moving them out at an angle served three purposes. Closed the gap so less fab work, allowed the trunk lid to close with out in interference and looks way better.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is one of the outside walls


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Close ups of the angles used


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the rabbit cut to allow the white LEDs to fit in.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Rabbit cut


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are some pix looking from the cabin with the seats folded down looking to the back of the trunk. You are also looking at the back of the Brax and XXK 2500. 




























Used carpet for the backside.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I should have shown this earlier. This is the support wall holding the amps. It will all be wrapped.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Will start fleecing the gaps on the side walls and have pix up soon.


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Did not make it out to Rocky's last week, hope to see this in person on Saturday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Some more goodies showed up. 

Techflex, I bought a few different colors. Supper cheap on eBay.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Closing up the gaps.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good man.. Looking good.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great choice in system. I'd like to hear it some tims


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Gaps closed up


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

These cuts need to be made and the amps will show through. 










All cut outs will be accented with white LEDs


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The back wall cutout, amps still wrapped in paper.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is looking REALLY SWEET!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

It was good meeting you Grant. Good luck moving forward with your system.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> This is looking REALLY SWEET!


Thanks, It's almost like being a kid again waiting on Xmas day. I run through it in my mind on how I except it to sound and what midrange will go in the kicks during the 3rd stage of this build. Kind of hard to know what direction to go with the MR until I hear the way these AT's act in my setup.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks ****in great


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Needed a way to hide screws and brace the walls. This pice did both. 



















LEDs 










Monday Night Football!!


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, just a thought, with all the wood and stuff I have in my trunk, I have noticed a sag in the rear suspension, you see any of that yet?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thunderplains said:


> Hey, just a thought, with all the wood and stuff I have in my trunk, I have noticed a sag in the rear suspension, you see any of that yet?


Yes, I know. It doesn't look bad the way it sets now. You may have seen me make comments a few weeks back in this thread that air shocks are in my future, maybe not air shocks, maybe just heavy-duty shocks will work out. But hey it's all a compromise...right?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The Jets played better than all those "experts" said they would. I think it's fair to say that any football team can beat any football team, on any given Sunday...or Monday. The Texans could have lost this game easily.  but they didn't and WE ARE 5-0!!!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


>


Nice work! Excellent integration bro.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a killer build! The trunk is turning out pretty sick.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sub'd :thumbsup:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mobile solutions router templates?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Not sure how I ever overlooked this build Ricky. Looks fantastic to say the least. Looking forward to seeing this in person one day. Nice skills.

PJ


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> Mobile solutions router templates?


French curves and the designed was pulled from the car itself. We used thin strips of wood, bowed them over the templet and traced with a pencil. 


Freaking ATT sucks. My home Internet comes and goes. They told me they would have a tech out here between 8:00 am and 8:00pm.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

oilman said:


> Freaking ATT sucks. My home Internet comes and goes. They told me they would have a tech out here between 8:00 am and 8:00pm.


A big plus one there.. When we moved, one of my had to haves was NO AT&T where I live.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thunderplains said:


> A big plus one there.. When we moved, one of my had to haves was NO AT&T where I live.


We have no other choice. ATT is the only carrier out where I live.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The bottom of the back deck is wrapped. The insert you see is cut out to cover the mounting screws


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Wrapping the bottom and installing lights. 



















Good glue is paramount for south Texas.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Finished










LED's in 










Note; the show through pice will be wrapped in gray.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Support wall for amps


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the beauty wall


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The holes at the top are pass throughs.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Wiring the right stage.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Tie-wrap it down and laying in the channel.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Vinyled once or twice before


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Metal grill mesh being used to cover up the pass throughs 










This pice will be painted to match the gray wraps.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> Vinyled once or twice before


That's Rocky who makes it look so easy. I would waste too much trying to wrap that myself. You could only imagine how much of a PITA it would be to wrap that beauty wall. Lol. I'm smart enough to call in a pro when needed. 
Matt.com was helping some today and I think we were both amazed how easy/fast he made it look.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Notches cut out for backseat release and wire pass through.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The grills in and painted. I love it!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Gorgeous. Killer amps!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

What type or brand of wrap did you use?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

DAT said:


> What type or brand of wrap did you use?


The black is a thick but stretchy vinyl. The grayish is a suede that looks much better than the photos show. The suede was picked because of the way it picks up the light from the LEDs. I will get you number tomorrow.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are some pics from today.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice pods. CAnt wait to see this all finished


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

You bringing it out to Pates tomorrow Oilman? I will be there and want to at least shake the hand of the man who started this thread.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks amazzzing in person! wowww


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SQ Audi said:


> You bringing it out to Pates tomorrow Oilman? I will be there and want to at least shake the hand of the man who started this thread.



Julie and I are coming, tunes or no tunes. It a great opportunity to hear some other cars and meet some of the other guys. 

Welding lead was kicking my ass, but it's in now along with all the other runs to the back. I still have about 8 hours to work before we leave. My goal is the drive to CS with the HU playing at least.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Break time


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Is there a GTG tomorrow?


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Anybody know the hours on Pate's show tomorrow??


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Is there a GTG tomorrow?


Yes, it is at Chris Pate's shop in college station...

12 Volt Events & Team DIYMA - DIYMA Car Audio Forum



speakerpimp said:


> Anybody know the hours on Pate's show tomorrow??



It will be early, me and the boyz will be there at 930 setting up shop!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

oilman said:


> Break time


This looks like my kind of break!!!!

The install is looking stellar....


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

DAMN...ribeye? lookin good!


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Or T-bone


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes ribeye and it was good. Awesome wife.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Update; I've had the chance to get the AT's broke in and yesterday was the first time I've run my system hard for any long period of time. The midbass got a nice workout with Rush playing the entire time. The Brax amp is awesome, it push my front stage for over an hour. First thing I did when I pulled into the garage was pop the trunk and put my hands on both sides of the amp. The 2 channel side driving the 9" midbass was barely warm and 4 channel side was even cooler. The ps8 has yet to show up, when it gets thrown into the mix I'm expecting the flood gates will open. Nothing against the current DSP, but it does govern the dynamics.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

May be this is what youre' looking for?

I haven't check out DIY for a few months and wow your car became a beast Excellent craftman ship on the car 

Btw, how do you mount this on anyway? velcro the bottom of it? cause i see no mounting screws .


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

khanhfat said:


> May be this is what youre' looking for?
> 
> I haven't check out DIY for a few months and wow your car became a beast Excellent craftman ship on the car
> 
> Btw, how do you mount this on anyway? velcro the bottom of it? cause i see no mounting screws .


Thank you sir, Chad has touted me with it all week. 
Really looking forward to getting this pice of puzzle up and running. I have a Petrobras meeting and 10:00 and was going to swing by your house after. Far as the screws go, if that's the only drama I have to deal with then I'm a happy camper.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.arcaudio.com/Downloads/ARC_Audio_PS8_Product_Review_Complete.pdf

Looks like you can take the cover off and mount the screws


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Just want to say very very nice  Also any updates?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Just want to say very very nice  Also any updates?


Its in the works Mark...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Its in the works Mark...


LOL I see how it is because I am up here in Dallas...j/k man I am trying to figure out what I am going to do as well


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Really hit a road block with the midrange. I've fished around looking for info on the Brax 2.1's as they will fit my install nicely but no one has run them and it's not like I can go listen to them. Going by the brand may have to be good enough. I guess it time to put on my big boy pants and just do it. I will be installing the PS8 this weekend. Just been tough to get the time with Christmas and kids in sports, it seems like its nonstop.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

nice install!!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Took my DIYMA brother to watch the Texans clinch the AFC South. (Matt.com)


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

(NFL invoice)
Incase you want to buy an NFL franchise. This is what it cost before staff/players and assets. That's just to call yourself a team.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

So how is the PS-8? I am interested in one of these.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Any updates Bro?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Updates coming next week Matt. We need to talk about that C-DPS. Thinking about going that route too. Pillars with Brax 2.1's next. 

I did change out interconnects to (peanut butter and jelly) and it was nice improvement for a straight up equipment swap. I wasn't expecting much, if any reward...but damn. It's those little rewards I'm after.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Very Nice instal dude.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Alright, it's next week.. Where are the pics man?

O yea, Bravo on your Wife's cooking.. Looks like she makes a mean steak..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Thunderplains said:


> Alright, it's next week.. Where are the pics man?
> 
> O yea, Bravo on your Wife's cooking.. Looks like she makes a mean steak..


x2 beautiful crust on it... thats hard to do!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

robolop said:


> Very Nice instal dude.


Thanks


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thunderplains said:


> Alright, it's next week.. Where are the pics man?
> 
> It's hard to get motivated but I have the midrange in route. I've talked to speakerpimp about doing my pillars. Easy enough to do a basic install myself. But after seeing what he has done with his pillar work.
> 
> O yea, Bravo on your Wife's cooking.. Looks like she makes a mean steak..


Yes, seared on the outside to seal in the flavor and medium rare on the inside.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> x2
> 
> Chad tells me weekly to get my ass in gear.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> SouthSyde said:
> 
> 
> > x2
> ...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Ooooo.. Ok. It was your chik fil a


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> Ooooo.. Ok. It was your chik fil a


 You are an evil man!!!!


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Fine looking family, possessed dog and all.



LOL... a lot :laugh4:


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

It was great meeting you yesterday, I thought it was quite impressive that you were able to tune your car up to standards so quick. It sounds fantastic btw, I think I listened to a whole CD in there! I love your dash ergonomics, and couldn't believe you got those doors so invisible. Great job, and congradulations!!

Here's a shot of that sick trunk job!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Plans have changed again. Midrange will go in the kicks with the VC's outside the cockpit and 15 degrees off axis. About 50 wires on the driver side will be extended to allow the molex box to be relocated under the dash. Holes will be cut in the side panels to allow the VC’s to be sunk, speakers flush, and the factory panels will fit over. One-off Focal's will be used.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

This should work out nicely.


















Rocky will glass in the rings tomorrow.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice!! Real men not afraid to extend a few wires!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

A little wiggle room is a bonus.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

What wire did you braid for speaker wire?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

that's insane wiring... imagine one wire was off


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

fahrfrompuken said:


> What wire did you braid for speaker wire?


That is IXOS speaker wire that's braided.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry, but what gauge did you use? 4 pieces braided?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Sorry, but what gauge did you use? 4 pieces braided?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, got it.

Thanks,
Rick

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

i just heard about those custom focals... That's not fair... Cheater! Lol jk  we all in the same crew, cant wait to hear it!"


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

nepl29 said:


> i just heard about those custom focals... That's not fair... Cheater! Lol jk  we all in the same crew, cant wait to hear it!"


These showed up yesterday after being caught up in customs for almost 3 months and was the original plan. Chad came by my office today to take them home and test them.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

oilman said:


> These showed up yesterday after being caught up in customs for almost 3 months and was the original plan. Chad came by my office today to take them home and test them.


3 months....Wow


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

oilman said:


> These showed up yesterday after being caught up in customs for almost 3 months and was the original plan. Chad came by my office today to take them home and test them.


NICE Speakers... As I plan "Plan C" while finishing plan B.. (God I hate hate hate car aduio) I have been looking at the Matrix and the Thesis as the "Next speakers"

Do share detail when you got em going..


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

What's this about not using them I hear?!?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

speakerpimp said:


> What's this about not using them I hear?!?


Right? It took me a long time to find them and when I did they were half way around the world. They would make a nice pillar mount and would fit way forward.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I know about the extending wires...I moved both fuse blocks in my IS300. 8 hours on one side and 6 on the other soldering wires.

Custom Focals?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> I know about the extending wires...I moved both fuse blocks in my IS300. 8 hours on one side and 6 on the other soldering wires.
> 
> Custom Focals?


I really liked my IS300 it was a cool car. My favorite sports car that I've owned and at high speeds it was controlled and comfy. 

Nick had Focal build the 5 inch plus midrange to his tricked out specs. Southsyde tested them and gave them high marks and they can play down low effortlessly.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Extending wires isn't over. Now twice as many will need length added.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

So jealous of a couple of you guys right now that it's not funny...lol.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

oilman said:


>


I love the smell of resin in the morning.. :dizzy:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Thunderplains said:


> I love the smell of resin in the morning.. :dizzy:


Me too!!! LOL sounds weird but ever since a little kid, that resin smells just smells "custom" to me.

If a car had some glassing done, its super custom back in the days LOL


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Replacing my beloved Rainbow Cal 27's with Focal Utopia Beryllium. Install will mimic the midrange on axis and width. Really fighting for every millimeter in width I can get.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Whoa, front stage rebuild?!? How exciting! That is a lot of rewire work but the results will be worth it. It's a lot more fun to think about it after it's been done than before!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You so suck.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

The real stuf


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

speakerpimp said:


> Whoa, front stage rebuild?!? How exciting! That is a lot of rewire work but the results will be worth it. It's a lot more fun to think about it after it's been done than before!


its like the energizer install, it keeps going and going.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> You so suck.


LOL, two words. Team Focal


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

oilman said:


> its like the energizer install, it keeps going and going.


And the cost keeps rising and rising.. I have come to the conclusion that the best is not good enough.. and this hobby needs support groups :rolleyes2:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I want to be on Team Focal...lol. I love those tweeters.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Progress



















Not enough room to get in there and work unless you 1.6" tall.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> I want to be on Team Focal...lol. I love those tweeters.


Dude, you been Focal's number 1 fan since ECA days... I dont know how many Focal sets you have sold with your comments about them! hehe

You sooo need to be!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Dude, you been Focal's number 1 fan since ECA days... I dont know how many Focal sets you have sold with your comments about them! hehe
> 
> You sooo need to be!


X2 on you sporting their name.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My thing was with the tn45s. Now the tc90/120s, tlrs, td5s, and the be tweeters are pretty darn nice...especially the be tweeters. Some of my favorite high efficiency midranges are the old 7nvs and polyglasses.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

More pics


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Tell Nick you need a spare set of tweeters but they need to be shipped to North Carolina /


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Beastmode!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking goooood team mate! I may mate up my TLR's again with the Audiom 6W's, but Nick should be bringing me a set of the Be's to try out at the gtg. Fun and games!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SoundJunkie said:


> Looking goooood team mate! I may mate up my TLR's again with the Audiom 6W's, but Nick should be bringing me a set of the Be's to try out at the gtg. Fun and games!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Looking forward to your impressions  I haven't fired up my TLRs yet and can't wait  

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

TLR's are very finicky with aiming... Gotta know how to aim it to get it to sound right or else it sounds like ass....


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> TLR's are very finicky with aiming... Gotta know how to aim it to get it to sound right or else it sounds like ass....


I learned from the best

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's a shout out to Rocky. Not many of us SQ guy's would use anyone else. He's a one-man-band working out of his own shop in northwest Houston. Great guy to work with and does a nothing but top notch installs. 
(281) 813-7348
Email [email protected]


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> TLR's are very finicky with aiming... Gotta know how to aim it to get it to sound right or else it sounds like ass....


Yeah I know... Took me almost 2 years :blush: to find the best spot to aim my TN52 lol 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Yeah I know... Took me almost 2 years :blush: to find the best spot to aim my TN52 lol
> 
> Kelvin


Kelvin, the tn-52 was a nightmare to aim LOL

The tlr is a different beast, gotta use the wave guide to your advantage. The Tlr is basically the tn-52 with a waveguide..


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looking forward to hearing the install


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Kelvin, the tn-52 was a nightmare to aim LOL
> 
> The tlr is a different beast, gotta use the wave guide to your advantage. The Tlr is basically the tn-52 with a waveguide..


Yeah I know... But it's so rewarding when you find the right spot for the first (and the last) time :laugh:

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

oilman said:


> Right? It took me a long time to find them and when I did they were half way around the world. They would make a nice pillar mount and would fit way forward.











:thinking2: :rimshot:



SouthSyde said:


> Kelvin, the tn-52 was a nightmare to aim LOL





subwoofery said:


> Yeah I know... Took me almost 2 years :blush: to find the best spot to aim my TN52 lol
> Kelvin


Me too! Although to be fair, the TN51 (from the older Utopia set) was even worse! I had the 3-way Utopia set but never actually used the tweeters, I used the TN52's from my K2P set instead as I could never get them to work properly. And that was with a highly-tweaked crossover (ah the good old days of passive).


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

n_olympios said:


> :thinking2: :rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Although to be fair, the TN51 (from the older Utopia set) was even worse! I had the 3-way Utopia set but never actually used the tweeters, I used the TN52's from my K2P set instead as I could never get them to work properly. And that was with a highly-tweaked crossover (ah the good old days of passive).


O man, I had my focal tweets mixed up!  LOL I was thinking tn-51 when I said it was a nightmare to aim, and that the TLR was the same but with the waveguide.

The tn-52 was much more forgiving compared to the tn-51!

The mbq qtd-25 beat em both tho...


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Modifying the original kick skins to fit over the custom work. It will be fairly close to stock looking with no interference to legroom and the dead pedal intact.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

This whole build is just WOW!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

sinister-kustoms said:


> This whole build is just WOW!


Thank you. You live in a awesome place.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

oilman said:


> You live in a awesome place.


My wife says I live in my own fantasy world, but I'm guessing you mean NZ :laugh: Thanks, it is an awesome country (ignoring our incompetant government and excessive PC greenies )!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

sinister-kustoms said:


> My wife says I live in my own fantasy world, but I'm guessing you mean NZ :laugh: Thanks, it is an awesome country (ignoring our incompetant government and excessive PC greenies )!


I know all about those greenies. Lol. A little over year ago we had a has-been actor chain herself and some of her tight-net friends to the crown of one of our rigs down there. They took water and food with them and waited for the crew to go inside for a meeting them climbed to the top.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Should have used the trucks anyway.

Jay


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

iddy-biddy rings 










Nice fit, working on the angles


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Angles set


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The left one looks to be .0001 mm off... lol


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> The left one looks to be .0001 mm off... lol


Fixed it.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

All rapped up. I'll get the kicks deadened tomorrow plus extend some more wire, then ready to tune.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool dude.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeehaww....sound again! Ahhhhh

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Got the kicks deaden inside and out. 










Tweeters came out nice.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Kick skins in place. 









Still have some wires to hide and the photo doesn't do the install justice.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow, looks great. Progress is coming along fast! I like the low-profile front stage.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> Wow, looks great. Progress is coming along fast! I like the low-profile front stage.


Thanks, tomorrow I'm picking up a reset button fuse and mount in the back so I don't have to pop the hood everything I want to service it.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Chad, hour an half drive out to my house and 5 hour tune. My car sounds better than its ever sounded. The stage is deep and wide just as planed. 










Really liking the midrange, best words for them is effortless and natural.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It looks pimp.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Who is in the PIC?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

DAT said:


> Who is in the PIC?


Southsyde with his oldschool RTA. There is three hamsters running on wheels in that box and we had to grease it twice.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Now THOSE are some kicks I could live with. We need to talk on Saturday. For real.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

oilman said:


> Southsyde with his oldschool RTA. There is three hamsters running on wheels in that box and we had to grease it twice.


I thought so , You know Chad Is a SQ tuning master ... So I want to know who has the best sounding car in Texas?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

DAT said:


> I thought so , You know Chad Is a SQ tuning master ... So I want to know who has the best sounding car in Texas?


Yes Chad transformed my car and I'm looking forward to my next drive to work. 


There is going to be 37 SQ cars parked at my house Saturday, most from Texas. The DLS team will be here from Mexico along with a few from La and OK. I'm sure the bar will be set high when the day is over. I'm looking forward to hearing and meeting the ones I haven't heard yet.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

DAT said:


> I thought so , You know Chad Is a SQ tuning master ... So I want to know who has the best sounding car in Texas?


It sure as hell isn't mine. It sounds like ass right now and I'll let anyone who wants to have a go at it make adjustments. It couldn't possible sound worse.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

That AudioControl RTA rocks.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

oilman said:


> I'm sure the bar will be set high when the day is over. I'm looking forward to hearing and meeting the ones I haven't heard yet.


Bar set high = spend more money, upgrade further..

I wish you were closer to Dallas, It's a half day drive for me and it would be great to meet others and hear their cars..

Colorado is such a lonely state.. :worried:


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thunderplains said:


> Bar set high = spend more money, upgrade further..
> 
> I wish you were closer to Dallas, It's a half day drive for me and it would be great to meet others and hear their cars..
> 
> Colorado is such a lonely state.. :worried:


Bar set high =temperamental-headache. And what happen to my SPZ's and 10W6?


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

oilman said:


> And what happen to my SPZ's and 10W6?


Headache clouding thought? Was I supposed to send you something??


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thunderplains said:


> Headache clouding thought? Was I supposed to send you something??


Lol. I was asking myself that question. the SPZs and 10w6 was what I use to have when things were simple. Now it's grown into a monster.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

As it always seems to do.



oilman said:


> Now it's grown into a monster.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

oilman said:


> Lol. I was asking myself that question. the SPZs and 10w6 was what I use to have when things were simple. Now it's grown into a monster.


And it will not stop. ever. I am already planning beyond what I have not finished.. When will it end??


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

shameless plug hehe


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope to hear your car one day!

I picked up a mosconi for my 6.5's and switched out to 2 idmax 10's from the DD 8's


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Rick,

Ever get a chance to hear the Matrix speakers??


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice build. Would love to hear some day!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thunderplains said:


> Rick,
> 
> Ever get a chance to hear the Matrix speakers??


I have not heard them. I let Southsyde play with them and he gave them high marks. maybe Chad can chime in.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Niebur3 said:


> Nice build. Would love to hear some day!


There will be another big show down here the first weekend of June. I know driving to out of the question, but a flight would be worth it to hear so many great cars.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Thunderplains said:


> Rick,
> 
> Ever get a chance to hear the Matrix speakers??


The brax midranges sound surprisingly good. Very rich, warm, and controlled sound. Smooooooth and effortless sounding.

The best domes I have heard to date (have yet to hear the ATC), but have heard most of the mainstream one, and the others are not even close... 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> The brax midranges sound surprisingly good. Very rich, warm, and controlled sound. Smooooooth and effortless sounding.
> 
> The best domes I have heard to date (have yet to hear the ATC), but have heard most of the mainstream one, and the others are not even close...
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


Interested to know which dome drivers you've heard  Can you give us a list? 
Am seriously interested in knowing since the location I want to use, can't fit big drivers...

Kelvin


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Sweet.. Did you also get to listen to the mid bass? I've been looking at the matrix 3 way and since the thesis is no longer made and hard to get, I am hearing good stuff about the brax setup


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ive played with the dls domes both the big and the smaller one I forgot the model numbers, morels cdm54, morel cdm 88, Daytons, Dyns md140, dyns md142, hertz ribbons although it not domes, but its non coned...

No I did not play with the midbass, just oilman's domes...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> No I did not play with the midbass, just oilman's domes...


scary...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Audi said:


> scary...


His domes pretty nice!!! LOL epper:


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Some know I've been battling noise issues. A simple ground loop isolator (GLI) gave me hope as it was a temporary band-aid. The problem ended up being 7990 convertor mounted on a metal bracket under the steering column, which was connected to the frame of the car causing the loop. This was not a problem before the PS8 and shows the sensitivity it has. We separated the metal-to-metal with a piece of foam rubber. Though I jumped through all kinds of hoops chasing this problem and about to call it a compatibility issue with the Alpine, every hair i pulled out was worth it. The car sounds great and I'm very happy with the tonal detail/accuracy. Thanks southsyde and speakerpimp for helping me track this down in the last place to look. I hope this can help someone else that may have had the similar problem. 

here is how the convertor was mounted. 









rubber foam added

















had to go with zip-ties because bolting it back would have defeated the purpose.


----------

